
Bookshelf Porn - wglb
http://bookshelfporn.com/
======
jontas
Seeing this makes me a bit wistful.. it used to be if I walked into someone's
home and didn't see shelves full of books, my impression of that person was
forever changed.

Now, my home has no shelves full of books. All my (dead tree) books are in
storage and I just have a kindle.

I still read as much as always, but I feel as if a certain degree of
intellectualism is lost. No longer can someone look at my shelves and say "oh,
I loved this book" and spark a nice literary discussion.

I should add, however, I am probably one of the few regular users of
goodreads.com, though it is hardly a replacement (and I've only got one or two
friends).

~~~
petercooper
_Now, my home has no shelves full of books. All my (dead tree) books are in
storage and I just have a kindle._

Which in its own way may lead some visitors to get an impression of your
reading tastes too :-)

The majority of books I own either aren't on the Kindle or couldn't usefully
be on the Kindle in its current form (most TASCHEN books, megasets like
Modernist Cuisine, almost everything in large formats, atlases, Edward Tufte
books, art and design annuals, anything with even the barest flare of graphic
design..)

~~~
jontas
_Which in its own way may lead some visitors to get an impression of your
reading tastes too :-)_

Oh I know, that is exactly what I meant. I fear the conclusions people might
draw when the only reading material they see in my house are my girlfriend's
Us Weeklys.

------
programminggeek
I can't help but think every time I see a layout like this "oh boy another
pinterest clone" and it's really too bad because I nearly instantly discard
the idea no matter how cool it might be.

I realize the same cycle happened with digg, reddit, stack overflow, twitter,
and facebook clones when they were the new hotness, but I really do wish
designers and developers weren't so likely to take whatever the current fad is
and apply it to their current idea.

------
damncabbage
I'd love to know how this works:
[http://bookshelfporn.com/post/26256181298/upstairs-in-the-
th...](http://bookshelfporn.com/post/26256181298/upstairs-in-the-the-last-
bookstore-los-angeles)

I presume this is either a) pressed together like stones in arches are
(therefore rendering the books inaccessible), or b) held in by hidden
shelving, wire, magnets or magic. :D

------
wmat
Thanks for posting this! As a lover of books, these photos are great.

------
dsl
Unfortunately this is not what I expected...

------
egwynn
See also: <http://www.lookshelves.com>

------
hnriot
How is this tumblr any different from just doing a google image search?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=bookshelf&hl=en&safe...](https://www.google.com/search?q=bookshelf&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=mnI9UMa0LLH4igLq2IDQDQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=987&bih=706)

i don't see the point of it. I realize that there's a tumblr for everything,
but i fail to see the value in this on hn.

~~~
RutZap
The images are bigger on the tumblr :) ... and if this wasn't posted on Hacker
News... I guess I wouldn't have googled "bookshelf" and I wouldn't have seen
the images.. which is sad because I spent some pleasant and inspiring 10
minutes browsing the website and I've got some cool new ideas to apply to my
bookcase...

Also... it's value on hn is that it also sparked a small discussion about
having books/bookcases/bookshelves in your house or having a Kindle....... a
google search would't have done that

